# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  RRUZARJA e MEDITUAR

## NoName

*Maria, shembull për jetën rregulltare*

*Shenjat e lumturisë*
_(e mërkurë, e shtunë, e diel)_
*Jezusi i ringjallur na jep jetën e pasosur*

O Mari, që para të gjithëve ka marrë pjesë plotësisht në ringjalljen e Jezusit, na udhëheq në soditjen e mistereve të lavdishme të shpëtimit tonë.

*Shenja e parë* _(qetësi disa sekonda)_
Në të parën shenjë të lumturisë të mendojmë se Jezu Krishti ditën e Pashkëve është ngjallur së vdekuri.
	Ringjallja e Jezusit është thelbi i fesë sonë, themeli i shpresës sonë. Jezusi i ringjallur është lajmërimi i Kishës. Jeta jonë e kushtuar duhet të jetë dëshmi e ringjalljes së Jezusit.

*Shenja e dytë*
	Në të dytin shenjë të lumturisë të mendojmë se Jezu Krishti 40 ditë pasi është ngjallur, u ngjit në qiell ditën e Shëlbimit.
	Jezusi i ngjitur në qiell jeton përgjithmonë dhe ndërmjetëson për ne tek Ati, por është edhe i gjallë dhe i pranishëm në Kishën e tij nëpërmjet sakramenteve dhe dëshimisë. Të jemi shenja të gjalla dhe bartës të dashurisë së Jezusit për vëllezërit tanë, ky është misioni ynë.

*Shenja e tretë* 
	Në të tretën shenjë të lumturisë të mendojmë se Jezu Krishti dhjetë ditë pasi u ngjit në qiell, çoi Shpirtin Shenjt mbi apostujt ditën e Rrëshajve.
	Shpirti Shenjt është dhurata e Jezusit të ringjallur. Është dhurata e shëlbimit që na bën të hyjmë në një marrëdhënie të re dhe përcaktuese me Hyjin dhe vëllezërit. Maria e pranon së bashku me apostujt. Si Maria të ruajmë zemrën të hapur ndaj Shpirtit dhe dhuratave të tij.

*Shenja e katërt*
	Në të katërtën shenjë të lumturisë të mendojmë se Zoja e bekuar qe ngjitur në qiell me korp dhe me shpirt
	Maria e ngjitur në qiell, hyn në lavdi me trup dhe me shpirt, shkëlqen para nesh si shenjë e shpresës së sigurt. Qëllimi i jetës sonë nuk është asgjëja në varr, por jeta e pafund në Mbretërinë e Hyjit. Mbretëri që fillojnë për ta ndërtuar këtu, me fe të çiltër, shpresë vepruese dhe me dashuri të palodhur.

*Shenja e pestë*
	Në të pestën shenjë të lumturisë të mendojmë se Zoja e bekuar qe kurorëzuar Mbretëreshë e qiellit e dheut, dhe të mendojmë edhe lumturinë e të gjithë engjëjve dhe shenjtërve.
	Virgjëra e pastër, Virgjëra e varfër, Virgjëra e dëgjueshme është kurorëzuar me lavdi dhe nder në plotësinë e takimit me Hyjin në lavdinë e amshuar të parajsës. Duke shikuar atë duhet të mbajmë të gjallë në ne dhe në popullin e Hyjit, shpresën e jetës së amshuar.

Rruzarja përfundon me: _Salve Regina (Te falemi Mbreteresha)_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Urata e Rruzares Shenjte, na njeh me misteret e Krishtit*


*Kisha katolike dhe urata e lashtë e Rruzares Shenjte.*

Urata e lashtë e Rruzares Shenjte të cilën Kisha na porosit ta lusim çdo ditë për të mirën tonë shpirtërore e të mbarë njerëzimit, na ndihmon të njihemi gjithnjë e më mirë e nga afër me jetën dhe veprën shpëtimprurëse të Jezu Krishtit. Pra duke lutur uratën e Rruzares Shenjte ne përshkojmë së bashku me Zojën e Bekuar misteret e fesë së krishterë, misteret e Krishtit. Rruzarja mund të themi se është pasqyrim i Ungjillit. 

Nuk mundë të meditojmë mbi Krishtin, përpos pa e ndie në shpirt zërin e Atit Qiellor, sepse askush nuk e njeh Birin përpos Atit (Mt 11, 27). Krishti kur i pyet apostujt mbi identitetin e tij, pas përgjigjes së Pjetrit thotë: As mishi as gjaku nuk ta zbuluan këtë por Ati im që është në qiell(Mt 16, 17). Pra, është e nevojshme shpallja prej së larti, ndërsa për të pranuar është i nevojshëm dëgjimi. Përmes përvojës së heshtjes dhe të lutjes arrihet pjekuria e nevojshme e dijes mbi këtë fshehtësi.

Në mes të lutjes së Rruzares flitet mbi disa momente të rëndësishme nga jeta e Krishtit, edhe atë që nga fillimi i misionit të tij. Përpos që meditojmë mbi mishërimin dhe jetën fëmijërore të Krishtit, për çka flasin shenjat e gëzimit, apo mbi mundimet dhe vdekjen e tij, për çka flasin shenjat e mundimit e deri te Ringjallja triumfale, për çka flasin shenjat e lumturisë, Kisha dëshiron që të meditojmë edhe mbi disa momente nga jeta publike e Krishtit, për çka na flasin shenjat e dritës.


*Shenjat e gëzimit*

Cikli i parë është i karakterizuar me gëzimin për ngjarjen e Mishërimit të Birit të Zotit, Jezu Krishtit. Përshëndetja e Engjëllit Gabriel drejtuar Virgjrës Mari në Nazaret është përshëndetje që shpreh gëzimin mesianik: Gëzohu o Mari; në takimin e Marisë me Elizabetën prapë shprehet gëzimi: Prej gëzimit i kërceu foshnja në kraharor (Lk 1, 44). Pastaj lindja e Jezusit e shpallur prej engjëjve si gëzim i madh (Lk 2, 10). Dy shenjat e fundit, paraqitja në tempull dhe gjetja e Krishtit 12-vjeçar në tempull, sa janë momente gëzimi aq janë edhe momente dramatike. Simoni plak profetizon se një shpatë do t`ia shporojë zemrën Zojës, ndërsa Krishti 12-vjeçar në tempull dëgjon, diskuton me dijetarët, në të vërtetë ai përgatitet që me dijeninë hyjnore të mësoj të tjerët


*Shenjat e dritës*

Prej jetës fëmijërore të Krishtit në Nazaret arrijmë te jeta publike e tij, apo te shenjat që mundë të quhen shenjat e dritës. Ai është Drita e botës (Gjn 8, 12). Papa zgjedhë këtu momente interesante nga jeta e Krishtit dhe i`a paraqet bashkësisë së krishterë për meditim. Këto janë: 1. Pagëzimi në Jordan (Ati e shpall Jezu Krishtin Biri im i dashur (Mt 3, 17); 2. Dëftimi në dasmë në Kanë ( Me intervenimin e Marisë Krishti shndërron ujin në verë dhe të pranishmit aftësohen që të besojnë (Gjn 2, 1-12); 3. Shpallja e Mbretërisë së Hyjit dhe thirrja në kthim (Mk 1, 15), (bëhet fjalë për faljen e mëkateve për të gjithë ata që me fe e pranojnë Krishtin (Mk 2, 3-13; Lk 7, 47-48); 4. Shndërrimi i Krishtit ( Shenjë e dritës shndërrimi i Krishtit para apostujve në malin Tabor. Zoti i porositë apostujt që t`i mbesin besnik Krishtit edhe në momente të vështira (Lk 9, 35); dhe në fund, 5. Themelimi i Eukaristisë (shenjë drite dhe shprehje sakramentale e misterit të pashkëve, sepse, përmes Eukaristisë, Krishti na shndritë duke na ushqyer me Korpin dhe Gjakun e vet. Kështu Ai deri në fund e shpreh dashurinë e tij ndaj nesh (Gjn 13, 1).


*Shenjat e mundimit*

Në botën e krishterë gjithmonë janë të pranishme vepra të mëshirshme, përkushti të ndryshme që vijnë në shprehje sidomos gjatë kohës së Kreshmëve, sidomos përmes Udhës së Kryqes, gjatë së cilës meditojmë mbi shenjat e mundimit. Krishti në kopsht të Gjetsemanit ndodhet para gjitha tundimeve dhe mëkateve të njerëzimit për t`i thënë Atit: U bëftë jo vullnesa ime, por vullnesa jote (Lk 22, 42). U dorëzohet njerëzve, të cilat e rrahin dhe e mundojnë. Ngjitja e tij në Kalvar me kurorë ferrash në krye, kryqëzimi dhe vdekja e tij në Kryq bëjnë që për Krishtin të thuhet: Ecce homo - Ja njeriu! Kush don ta njohë njeriun, duhet ta ketë të çartë se ai na ka dashur, edhe atë mu deri në Kryq (Fil 2, 8).


*Shenjat e lumturisë*

Meditimi mbi Krishtin nuk guxon të ndalet te fakti se Ai është kryqëzuar, për arsye se edhe më me rëndësi është se Ai është Ringjallur. Përmes meditimit mbi Ringjalljen e tij më mirë e zbulojmë arsyen e fesë sonë. Sikur Krishti të mos ishte ngjallur i kotë është predikimi ynë - i kotë besimi juaj shkruan shën Pali ( 1 Kor 15, 14). Në qendrën e këtyre shenjave, pas Ringjalljes dhe Ngritjes në qiell është ardhja e Shpirtit Shenjt Ditën e Rrëshajëve. Apostujt e bashkuar dhe me ta Maria, me fuqinë e Shpirtit të Zotit janë të gatshëm për misionin e ungjillëzimit. Shenja e katërt dhe e pestë, Ngritja e Zojës në qiell dhe kurorëzimi i saj Mbretëreshë e Engjëjve dhe e Shenjtërve, janë si elemente të cilat na bëjnë të kuptojmë se si pjesëtarë të Popullit të Zotit, jemi shtegtarë në histori dhe presim bashkimin në lavdi me Atin qiellor.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shenjat e gëzimit qe kujtohet dhe folet gjatë lutjes e Rruzares Shenjte*

Në mes të lutjes së Rruzares flitet mbi disa momente të rëndësishme nga jeta e Krishtit, edhe atë që nga fillimi i misionit të tij. Përpos që meditojmë mbi mishërimin dhe jetën fëmijërore të Krishtit, *për çka flasin shenjat e gëzimit,* apo mbi mundimet dhe vdekjen e tij, për çka flasin shenjat e mundimit e deri te Ringjallja triumfale, për çka flasin shenjat e lumturisë, Kisha dëshiron që të meditojmë edhe mbi disa momente nga jeta publike e Krishtit, për çka na flasin shenjat e dritës.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shenjat e mundimit qe kujtohet dhe folet gjatë lutjes e Rruzares Shenjte*

Në mes të lutjes së Rruzares flitet mbi disa momente të rëndësishme nga jeta e Krishtit, edhe atë që nga fillimi i misionit të tij. Përpos që meditojmë mbi mishërimin dhe jetën fëmijërore të Krishtit, për çka flasin shenjat e gëzimit, apo mbi mundimet dhe vdekjen e tij,* për çka flasin shenjat e mundimit* e deri te Ringjallja triumfale, për çka flasin shenjat e lumturisë, Kisha dëshiron që të meditojmë edhe mbi disa momente nga jeta publike e Krishtit, për çka na flasin shenjat e dritës.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Shenjat e lumturisë qe kujtohet dhe folet gjatë lutjes e Rruzares Shenjte*

Në mes të lutjes së Rruzares flitet mbi disa momente të rëndësishme nga jeta e Krishtit, edhe atë që nga fillimi i misionit të tij. Përpos që meditojmë mbi mishërimin dhe jetën fëmijërore të Krishtit, për çka flasin shenjat e gëzimit, apo mbi mundimet dhe vdekjen e tij, për çka flasin shenjat e mundimit e deri te Ringjallja triumfale, *për çka flasin shenjat e lumturisë*, Kisha dëshiron që të meditojmë edhe mbi disa momente nga jeta publike e Krishtit, për çka na flasin shenjat e dritës.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Urata e lashtë e Rruzares Shenjte*


Rruzarja eshte nje varg kokrrash (rruzash) me 58 cope, te ndara me pese dhjeteshe, me nga nje kokerr ndermjet dhe me tri te tilla te kryqi, te cilat kalohen me numerim neper gishta, duke thene lutje (urate). 

Thuhet 5 here dhjeteshja e te "Falemi Mari", e paraprire secila nga nje "Ati yne" dhe "Lavdi Atit", shoqeruar me ngjarjet e nje prej 20 mistereve, krijuar nga Shen Domeniku, ne vitin 1206, per nder te Virgjeres Mari. 

Rruzarja eshte devocion (pershpirteri) qe konsiston ne meditimin e ngjarjeve kryesore te jetes se Zojes dhe Krishtit Zot duke recituar per secilen nga keto pika meditimi, dhjete "Falemi Mari" dhe nje "Lavdi Atit", te cilat recitohen (dikur jane kenduar nga te moshuarit) me rruzare. 

Eshte quajtur "Rruzare" duke qene se ne lutjet ishin si lulet e nje kurore mistike per nder te Zojes Mari. 

Eshte veshtire te themi vitin e sakte te krijimit te devotshmerise se Rruzares. Mirepo Papa Piu V ne vitin 1571 pati krijuar titullin Zoja Rruzare, me te cilin festohet Zoja, te dielen e pare te tetorit, ne perkujtim te fitores se Lepantos, mbi turqit. Pra rezulton se eshte devotshmeri para-mesjetare.

----------


## toni77_toni

*Rruzarja na bën të meditojmë për jetën e Jezusit*


Rruzarja është lutje që nuk vjetrohet kurrë, sepse mbi të gjitha, është krejt e thjeshtë. Mund të themi se është aq e thjeshtë, sa ti vëllazërojë të gjithë. Por njëkohësisht është edhe tejèt e thellë, sepse lutje kristologjike. E këtë e ka nënvizuar në mënyrë të veçantë Papa Gjon Pali II, duke kujtuar se Rruzarja na bën të meditojmë për jetën e Jezusit, së bashku me Virgjërën Mari. Së fundi, mund të themi se është lutje e përvujtë, sepse përsëritet. Kush përsërit, është njeri i përvujtë. E ska gjë më të pëlqyeshme për Zotin, sesa përvujtëria. Po duhet kujtuar se Rruzarja është edhe lutje plot dashuri. Kur e duam fort dikë, ia përsërisim të njëjtën gjë një mijë herë. Nëna slodhet kurrë si thëni fëmijës së vet: *Shpirti i nënës, zemra e nënës.* Është uratë e përshtatshme si për njeriun e vetëm, ashtu edhe për gjithë familjen. Kur familjet e thonë së bashku Rruzaren, jeta e tyre ndryshon.

*Rruzarja është uratë që të çon drejt misterit të Krishtit, të prin drejt bashkimit me Jezusin.* Prandaj mund të themi edhe se Maria e do Rruzaren, sepse Maria dëshiron të na marrë për dore e të na çojë te Krishti. Dikush, duke folur fare pa menduar, ka thënë se Maria mund të na largojë nga Jezusi, por kjo as që duhet të na shkojë nëpër mend, sepse Maria ka gjithnjë në gojë vetëm një emën: *Jezus!;* vetëm një porosi: *Bëni atë që do tju thotë Ai*! Çkado tju thotë Jezusi, bëjeni, *dëgjojeni*!. Kjo është detyra e Marisë, ky, misioni i saj: ajo nuk na do për vete, por për Krishtin. E me që Rruzarja është uratë që të çon tek Jezusi, madje të bën të ecësh në gjurmët e Krishtit, ska sesi të mos jetë tepër e dashur për Marinë. Mund të themi se është lutja që kryen misionin e saj. Është lutja, përmes së cilës Maria na prin drejt intimitetit me Jezusin, drejt bashkimit me Jezusin e, prej këndej, na ndihmon të bëhemi më besimtarë, më të kritshterë. E kjo, sepse duke u bërë marian, bëhesh edhe kristian.

Maria është gruaja që na edukon me frymën e lirisë. Njerëzit e kohëve tona nuk janë më në gjendje të kuptojnë çdo të thotë liri. Për disa, liri do të thotë të jetosh si të teket; për të tjerë, liria është plotësimi i kërkesave egoiste, pa shikuar majtas as djathtas; të tjerë arrijnë deri atje, sa ta konsiderojnë ligësinë si liri të vërtetë. Kështu pra, njerëzit nuk janë më në gjendje ta kuptojnë çështë liria. Maja më e lartë e lirisë njerëzore është çasti kur Maria, në shtëpinë e vogël të Nazaretit, duke iu përgjigjur lajmit që i sillte Engjëlli, tha: *Ja shërbëtorja e Tënzot.* Atë çast Maria u bë gruaja më e lirë.

----------

